# Swan and Ducks



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Made a trip out to the HC this afternoon and had a blast! I was able to harvest my first decoying swan - it was amazing! Now off to the smoke house with them! If anyone cares, the swan was killed with one shot from a 3" Federal Blue Box 1-1/4 #2. It was dead before falling the ten feet to the water.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice job.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Atta Boy, congrats Jeff.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

tigerpincer said:


> Atta Boy, congrats Jeff.


Thanks man! Way to smash the greenheads in the corn!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I could hear you guys shooting like crazy! Nice job!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Now that is the ultimate mixed bag. Nice going


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I could hear you guys shooting like crazy! Nice job!


You could hear that war going on as well huh? I was all by myself last night and couldn't believe the amount of banging away I heard.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep! It would have been a great day to miss work. But I got out late and ended up scouting. Saw a single woodie hen and that was it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> If anyone cares, the swan was killed with one shot from a 3" Federal Blue Box 1-1/4 #2. It was dead before falling the ten feet to the water.


Of course we care! ;-) I shoot those as well, and all I can say is my hits are way up and my cripples are way down this season. I am shooting far less shells too!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Of course we care! ;-) I shoot those as well, and all I can say is my hits are way up and my cripples are way down this season. I am shooting far less shells too!


I probably should edit the op and take that out. I don't want others finding out for themselves that they don't need the 3.5" super amazing stuff that rattles fillings loose and knocks you 3 inches deeper in the mud with every shot!:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Of course we care! ;-) I shoot those as well, and all I can say is my hits are way up and my cripples are way down this season. I am shooting far less shells too!


We're shooting the same but #3 shot and our cripples are minimal as well. I would say 10% at most but more likely less. I try to "autopsy" each bird and most birds show that the #3 shot at 1550 fps is penetrating well into the innards cavity. If a bird appears to be crippled we have a rule that you must shoot it again on the way down before shooting another bird. That's just the way I am teaching my son and grandson. Make sure they're DOA when they hit the ground or water.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job on the swan. it a blast decoying them.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> I probably should edit the op and take that out. I don't want others finding out for themselves that they don't need the 3.5" super amazing stuff that rattles fillings loose and knocks you 3 inches deeper in the mud with every shot!:mrgreen:


I'm done buying 3.5's. I've dropped a swan 2 years ago, and 8 geese this year with 3 inch #2 Xperts on a full choke. I'm almost out of them, so I'll be opening my Federal blue boxes next. All you need is a proper choke and an ethical shot to kill swan, ducks, and geese.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'm done buying 3.5's. I've dropped a swan 2 years ago, and 8 geese this year with 3 inch #2 Xperts on a full choke. I'm almost out of them, so I'll be opening my Federal blue boxes next. All you need is a proper choke and an ethical shot to kill swan, ducks, and geese.


I have a bunch of 2 3/4" hulls I am going to reload and see if I get good enough kill percent out of them. If I do I am going to drop down to 2 3/4" loads from 3". It may require a different choke but I am going to see. I had a 3.5" for two seasons and sold it, not worth the expense or beating you get from them. When most of my kills are first shot kills and the rest are 2nd shot kills I see no need for artillery anymore.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'm done buying 3.5's. I've dropped a swan 2 years ago, and 8 geese this year with 3 inch #2 Xperts on a full choke. I'm almost out of them, so I'll be opening my Federal blue boxes next. All you need is a proper choke and an ethical shot to kill swan, ducks, and geese.


Completely agree! I love it when I hear, "I am bringing these ..... along in case I get into the geese or swans, then I can hurry and switch loads." I know my limitations and don't have a problem passing on birds that are outside those limitations. I like paying $10 a box and using 7-10 shells per hunt instead of paying $25+ a box for shells that don't shoot well out of my gun.


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> Made a trip out to the HC this afternoon and had a blast! I was able to harvest my first decoying swan - it was amazing! Now off to the smoke house with them! If anyone cares, the swan was killed with one shot from a 3" Federal Blue Box 1-1/4 #2. It was dead before falling the ten feet to the water.


Jeff, congratulations and good job! My buddy and I drew swan tags as well. I'd love have some decoy. Would you mind if I pick your brain?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TimJ said:


> Jeff, congratulations and good job! My buddy and I drew swan tags as well. I'd love have some decoy. Would you mind if I pick your brain?


just use white trash bags. or find some old goose field decoys and paint them white. you will just have to put foam under them to make them float. you can also decoy swans in with just goose decoys.


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> just use white trash bags. or find some old goose field decoys and paint them white. you will just have to put foam under them to make them float. you can also decoy swans in with just goose decoys.


In your opinion, how many decoys are needed to be effective?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

TimJ said:


> Jeff, congratulations and good job! My buddy and I drew swan tags as well. I'd love have some decoy. Would you mind if I pick your brain?


Thanks! I don't know much about decoying swans, since I have only done it one time, but I will tell you what I know!

I ordered tyvek aprons off the internet (I tried the builders tyvek, but it has coloring on it and it won't cover up with paint). I went to a buddy's house and drew a template off a giant goose shell decoy and cut the aprons out using that template. Then, I shocked my wife when I asked if I could use her sewing machine and put two cutouts together. I used some political signs for the stake and also to add something on the inside of the rag to help keep it open. I set 5 swan rags on the downwind side of my spread and the one that I killed would have landed within 15 yards of my layout boat had I not shot it. About 15 minutes after shooting mine, a flock of 20 swans landed next to the rags and swam/walked around for a couple of minutes before heading out. My rags aren't pretty, but they take up almost no room and are super light. As you can tell from the picture of the rag set in the mud, my sewing skills suck!

I hope this helps!


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Jeff! I appreciate it. I'm going to try to get out this weekend.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

TimJ said:


> Thanks Jeff! I appreciate it. I'm going to try to get out this weekend.


Anytime! Good luck, and post your success!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

sweet! I need to find me a place to shoot my swan!

for what its worth: As for the 3" shells comments, well I don't even shoot 3.5" at turkeys let alone ducks and geese. 3" is all you need

I'v said it before, I think 3.5" shells are a gimmick


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

goosefreak said:


> for what its worth: As for the 3" shells comments, well I don't even shoot 3.5" at turkeys let alone ducks and geese. 3" is all you need
> 
> I'v said it before, I think 3.5" shells are a gimmick


I don't even own a gun that'll shoot those shells. Some people swear by them, and to each their own! I know a guy that shoots a 20 gauge exclusively and I am thinking about picking one up and giving it a try.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> I don't even own a gun that'll shoot those shells. Some people swear by them, and to each their own! I know a guy that shoots a 20 gauge exclusively and I am thinking about picking one up and giving it a try.


I NEVER buy 3.5" shells, I do however have 2 shotguns that are capable of shooting them. My next gun will be a Franchi Affinity in 20 ga. I am getting bored with the 12 gauges and want to try something different. When my daughter goes with me I sometimes grab her Mossberg Bantam 20 ga. and blast away with it. I'm sure it looks funny when I'm holding that little pink camo gun, but man oh man it's fun crushing ducks with a 20. I think a 28 ga. is in the future too.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I am getting bored with the 12 gauges and want to try something different. When my daughter goes with me I sometimes grab her Mossberg Bantam 20 ga. and blast away with it. I'm sure it looks funny when I'm holding that little pink camo gun, but man oh man it's fun crushing ducks with a 20. I think a 28 ga. is in the future too.


I am going to get the 20 for the same reason. I am debating between the Franchi Affinity, Benelli M2, and the Weatherby SA-08.

Toasty seems to have some amazing results with his loads in a 28, I might have to get a 28 as well in the future.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I'm really liking my affinity and have always shot 20 guage. I shoot ducks and geese right along side my buddies shooting 12's. All day long. And at the same ranges. Just have to be a better shot you have less bb's. And so much easier on the shoulder. The affinity for the money is a great gun, easy to clean, take apart, and very reliable cold weather gun. This is my second season and its really starting to feel broke in finally and is smooth as they get.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

fish-n-fool said:


> I'm really liking my affinity and have always shot 20 guage. I shot ducks and geese right along side my buddies shooting 12's. All day long. And at the same ranges. Just have to be a better shot you have less bb's. And so much easier on the shoulder. The affinity for the money is a great gun, easy to clean, take apart, and very reliable cold weather gun. This is my second season and its really starting to feel broke in finally and is smooth as they get.


Thanks for the info about the Franchi! I will pattern my 20, when I get it, but what combo of shell and choke seem to pattern best out of yours?


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I was shooting the modified chock that came with the gun when I first got it and it was way to tight. I switch to the IC choke that also came with the gun and still feel it's shooting a little tight for my liking because I shoot over decoys and may go to the open choke I also shoot Kents #2,3,4 Liking the 4's right now with the tighter pattern I am getting. I may switch over the the federal blue box after seeing fowl mouth smoke one last Thursday. Lets just say it was way out there and it was dead before it hit the ground. we also had to swat one on the water and was very impressed with the amount of bb's on the bird very uniformed. but he shoots a twelve so I expected that.

The franchi shotguns are built by *Benelli* since 1998 and use the *Benelli mobil chock system. 
*So be careful if you get a after market chock tube.

*But these guns are not a knock off benelli they are built to franchi's standards.*

Also if you go with the Franchi it has a no hassle 7 YEAR Warranty. Hard to beat.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> sweet! I need to find me a place to shoot my swan!
> 
> for what its worth: As for the 3" shells comments, well I don't even shoot 3.5" at turkeys let alone ducks and geese. 3" is all you need
> 
> I'v said it before, I think 3.5" shells are a gimmick


If you haven't killed your swan in the next two weeks, get back to me.


----------

